# US Army test Trials of 1900



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I read some comments made by officers during the selection of the M1911

One Cavalry officer suggested an automatic safety that would engage with each shot and require manual disengagement for each following shot. It was his opinion that a soldier with such an autoloader would pose too much of a threat to friendly troops if he were mounted on an unruly horse.

Bob Wright


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Yeah thats what we need a basically a single shot 1911.

This does prove that there were Morons in 1910 or whenever the tests took place.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1.........I'm with Destro


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Test Trials began in the spring of 1900.

Yep, took eleven years to adopt the old .45ACP.

Revolvers were purchased in 1902 (The rod ejecting Colt DA Model 1878) and in 1909 ( The .45 Colt New Service). M1875 .45 ammunition was issued for the 1878 DA, the M1909 .45 Colt round was issued for the New Service. This to keep the Army supplied until Ordnance could make up their minds.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If you've ever been on the back of an unruly horse, you can sort of appreciate their view!

Like soldiers, horses didn't come pre-trained.

Bob Wright


----------

